# Acro Sport II STUFF



## teejay (May 23, 2014)

I have most of what you need to build a ASII. Complete (assembled wood) top wings, port bottom, drag wires, most hardware, 330 feet of 4130 tubing, additional spars (lower) plywood cap, sheet aluminum/steel fishmouth cutting jig.

Call Tom 612-867-3406 Mine is almost done. I have materials for almost a whole second plane. No fabric Some chemicals


----------

